# Barista Training ?



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi all , one of the Christmas presents from my Mrs was a 3 hour Barista training course at the City of Bristol College ,

http://www.cityofbristol.ac.uk/courses/details/cook-sharp---barista-0001

Did notice somewhere in their ad they mentioned ' expresso ' . could be fun !


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do let us know how you get on.

£29.95 seems almost too cheap - but it is group training

I'm sure it will be beneficial though

Expresso - in France - is totally acceptable


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Do let us know how you get on.
> 
> £29.95 seems almost too cheap - but it is group training
> 
> ...


Hi Glenn , thanks , yes looking forward to it just hope I can control myself if I think the Barista is not tamping to 30lbs


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tamping to 30lbs is not a statutory requirement.

Tamp to feel - every coffee grind / basket / dose variation is different


----------

